
Show HN: Weekend Project - Website Uptime Monitoring Service - webtechgal
A couple of months back, I had come across this promising-looking app on github - a website uptime monitoring service[1] built with  Node.js, MongoDB, and Bootstrap, so I had whipped up a DO droplet[2], registered a (free) .tk domain[3] and after a weekend of messing about (mainly via ssh), had created a (stock) working service (and then promptly forgotten about it):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;monitup.tk:8082&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;checks<p>Turned out to be a lot better than I had expected!<p>Now, while there are many such (free and paid) services available out there, I do think one more can&#x27;t hurt, especially with some more value additions thrown-in, that I have thought about. What do you all think? All comments, ideas, suggestions welcomed. :-)<p>Note: As of now, you can freely add site&#x2F;s too.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fzaninotto&#x2F;uptime
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;
[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freenom.com
======
mashlol
> This site can’t be reached

> monitup.tk refused to connect.

> ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED

Seems to be down?

~~~
webtechgal
The node app had stalled. It is up now.

------
webtechgal
Clickable:

[http://monitup.tk:8082/dashboard/checks](http://monitup.tk:8082/dashboard/checks)

------
naeemnur
still down

